# Taping/Topping Mud



## Tim0282 (Jan 8, 2008)

Have any of you guys used National Gypsum/ Gold Bond Taping or Topping mud? I have always used their black lid all purpose, Thinking about trying the taping. What do you think?


----------



## Wimpy65 (Dec 17, 2013)

*Taping mud*

I have used National's taping compound (brown lid) and didn't like it. I found that it got "gummy" to the point of being almost unusable. I often had to add water to try to bring it back to a place where I could continue to use it. I actually even had some times when the paper tape didn't stick. I tried several times, but finally gave up. Now, I put Mud Max in my USG green lid for taping (and I'm taping with Fibafuse). :thumbup:


----------



## The Finishator (Nov 5, 2014)

Did you try adding a dab of dawn dish soap ..


----------



## robert85 (Nov 29, 2014)

Dish soap works


----------



## jantzenmoore (Sep 25, 2014)

We always use USG plus 3, (blue lid) for pretty everything. And hot mud of course. Never saw a reason to try something new. If it ain't broke don't fix it!


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

jantzenmoore said:


> We always use USG plus 3, (blue lid) for pretty everything. And hot mud of course. Never saw a reason to try something new. If it ain't broke don't fix it!


If your applying your tapes with the L/W compounds then It's broke !


----------



## The Finishator (Nov 5, 2014)

Im sure he uses green for tape lol


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

The Finishator said:


> Im sure he uses green for tape lol


I hope so.


----------



## jantzenmoore (Sep 25, 2014)

I guess I should toughen up and carry something heavy for once....


----------



## The Finishator (Nov 5, 2014)

You have to use green it is the only compound for tape ..anything else wont last long at all


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

The Finishator said:


> You have to use green it is the only compound for tape ..anything else wont last long at all


can I say black led


----------



## sdrdrywall (Sep 4, 2010)

icerock drywall said:


> can I say black led


You can but black lid would make more sense:whistling2:


----------



## Tim0282 (Jan 8, 2008)

icerock drywall said:


> can I say black led


I hope you can. I use black lid, Gold Bond All Purpose for taping. I sure like it better than USG green.


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

well it was on the news that you cant say Black friday:blink:


----------



## Corey The Taper (Mar 18, 2014)

Black friday sucked this year


----------



## The Finishator (Nov 5, 2014)

Never used black before....never left my city of buffalo ny


----------



## drywallsprayer (Feb 24, 2009)

Tim0282 said:


> I hope you can. I use black lid, Gold Bond All Purpose for taping. I sure like it better than USG green.


Did you guys stop using Murco Tim?


----------



## Tim0282 (Jan 8, 2008)

drywallsprayer said:


> Did you guys stop using Murco Tim?


Well, I just haven't had the cash to buy a semi load for the last while. I prefer it over all others. But shipping has hurt the buying for me. Five years ago it was 7,000.00 for a load. It is now over 17,000.00 still good price compared to supply house or even Menards. But hard to come up with so much money up front.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

Tim0282 said:


> I hope you can. I use black lid, Gold Bond All Purpose for taping. I sure like it better than USG green.


Do you have a problem with the blacktop thicking up during use ? Shrinking up really fast ? Back in 2011 They changed my black lid.. from where ever it's coming from for the worst. It's not the slick smooth mix It use to be . It's chalky when dry and the pocs seem to be a lot worse. 

It's what most supplies carry here so I'm kinda stuck with It . I loved It before the change ,,,but now It's a bit of a pain.


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

moore said:


> Do you have a problem with the blacktop thicking up during use ? Shrinking up really fast ? Back in 2011 They changed my black lid.. from where ever it's coming from for the worst. It's not the slick smooth mix It use to be . It's chalky when dry and the pocs seem to be a lot worse.
> 
> It's what most supplies carry here so I'm kinda stuck with It . I loved It before the change ,,,but now It's a bit of a pain.


I have notice that on the top there is like yellow glue/oil on top ...more then ever.


----------



## Tim0282 (Jan 8, 2008)

I haven't noticed that with Gold Bond mud. Seems their lite is pretty soft. And changes formula from time to time. That is another good thing about Murco or Freeman mud. They keep their mixes the same every time. Consistent is nice for a change.
I have always thought USG green lid All Purpose is grainy. I don't like it in the taper.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

Tim0282 said:


> I have always thought USG green lid All Purpose is grainy. .


It Is grainy . And hard as hell to sand !! :yes:


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

icerock drywall said:


> I have notice that on the top there is like yellow glue/oil on top ...more then ever.


Sounds like an old bucket that's been sitting around fer a while.


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

moore said:


> Sounds like an old bucket that's been sitting around fer a while.


yep ...know one likes the good mud anymore so they set around  they all get the baby blue mud


----------



## jantzenmoore (Sep 25, 2014)

I can't find black lid in the Midwest


----------



## Tim0282 (Jan 8, 2008)

Menards in KC doesn't carry Gold Bond All Purpose?


----------



## sdrdrywall (Sep 4, 2010)

Hey tim I sent you a pm .


----------



## jantzenmoore (Sep 25, 2014)

Hell I don't even shop at menards depot, or lowes. Only when needed too. Usually use a supplier.


----------



## VANMAN (Jan 14, 2011)

Tim0282 said:


> I haven't noticed that with Gold Bond mud. Seems their lite is pretty soft. And changes formula from time to time. That is another good thing about Murco or Freeman mud. They keep their mixes the same every time. Consistent is nice for a change.
> I have always thought USG green lid All Purpose is grainy. I don't like it in the taper.


Yea I have a pallet of Freemans in my garage and its the same as the last load that got shipped over!:thumbsup:


----------



## Tim0282 (Jan 8, 2008)

```

```



VANMAN said:


> Yea I have a pallet of Freemans in my garage and its the same as the last load that got shipped over!:thumbsup:


Good for you! I am jealous!


----------



## VANMAN (Jan 14, 2011)

Tim0282 said:


> Good for you! I am jealous!


Yea it's the freemans light!
Seems good stuff and easy sanded if not a little to easy!
But its got some body to it and goes on sweet!:thumbsup:


----------

